# Need opinions on Olympic paint brand...



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

The new VOC requirements basically make almost all paint low odor now. Olympic is the bottom of the food chain, Behr doesn't even belong in the food chain. If you want to save a buck, see if your local Benjamin Moore dealer carries either the BM Professional paint or Pittsburgh paint. Sherwin Williams has some mid level paint but I am not sure which line it is.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Olympic is the bottom of the food chain, Behr doesn't even belong in the food chain.:laughing:


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

A lot of the painters here will tell you go to a real paint store and get good paint. Just finished painting part of my remodel job and took their advice and am very pleased. I used higher end Sherwin Williams product, but lots of guys say Ben Moore makes good paint as well. 



As far as low VOC/odor check out Mythic paint. I used some of that and it had no smell and went on great. You can read about it at mythicpaint.com

If you get good paint it will cost, but I think it is one of those things that is worth the expense.


----------



## la15ota (Mar 25, 2006)

I used the both the:
Ben Moore Aura - Low VOC paint, very small/no smell great coverage and easy to use
Ben Moore Natura - No VOC paint, no smell, great coverage and super easy to use.
Not cheap but totally worth it.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Sherwin's Duration is also a Low-VOC paint. They also sell Harmony, which is even lower in VOC's but it's not really a very good paint.

SirWired


----------



## Dana11 (Mar 5, 2009)

These following are all no smell / low odor paints by Benjamin Moore

Benjamin Moore Aura Interior Matte Paint
Freashaire Choice Interior Flat Paint
Mythic Non-Toxic Flat Paint


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

I receive a weekly bundle of flyers from supermarkets and big box stores and I saw Olympic paint on sale at something like $20/gallon. The Walmart flyer was selling their paints for about the same thing...Then I saw the Boomerang brand of recycled paint at about $13/gallon.

From that I conclude that $13/gallon must cover manufacturing, Quality control, administration, the container, the shippping and marketing costs because raw material costs are essentially zero. That means that Olympic and Walmart's paints cost about $6/gallon... 

Now knowing what ingredients are needed in a paint, I'd have to conclude that $6/gallon is pretty skimpy.:yes:

On the other hand, I buy BM paints for $39 on average...plus I get the service and backing of the brand name - and the store. So take away $13 from above plus $10 for the store and we're looking at paint that is twice the cost of a Walmart quality brand. 

Given that gallon of either will coat a room and take me as long to apply, to me that's a price worth paying...:wink:


----------



## Michaelhauge (Nov 22, 2011)

*Olympic paint*

I painted one room in my house with Lowe's Olympic paint about seven months ago and it still smells like paint. So much for "low oder". They sent a rep out and he confirmed that it still smelled very strong. He took some of the extra paint back to the " engineers" and they said there was nothing wrong with the paint. The oder is even stronger if you open the windows and there is humidity in the air. I would not recommend this paint. I'm just hoping the order will eventually go away or I will have to repaint the room.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Michaelhauge said:


> I painted one room in my house with Lowe's Olympic paint about seven months ago and it still smells like paint. So much for "low oder". They sent a rep out and he confirmed that it still smelled very strong. He took some of the extra paint back to the " engineers" and they said there was nothing wrong with the paint. The oder is even stronger if you open the windows and there is humidity in the air. I would not recommend this paint. I'm just hoping the order will eventually go away or I will have to repaint the room.


Now, there is a shocker:laughing:


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Its your money- Anybody who believes that when they happily/cheerfully pay $40/gal of paint and for their money, they are paying for pigment/binders/acrylate polymers/water does not understand business/manufacturing/private label industry. 

A big chunk of that $40 goes not to titanium or acrylate polymers, but to ADVERTISING. Somehow, people are convinced these National Brands know something the private labellers do not- that paint chemistry is somehow, some secretive, nefarious high tech operation, and that mixing/blending private labelers can never "crack" the code. False. 

Find a local paint packager with a good reputation. Pay the $22/gal - or what paint is really worth. And yes, if they do not match the "quality " of the National Brands, FIND ANOTHER SUPPLIER.


----------



## Gili (Jan 2, 2012)

*Never buy Olympic One paint!!! New bathroom new drywall & ceiling ruined!!!*

After one coat I noticed the ceiling had cracks where the "all in one primer paint" didn't stick now I don't know how to clean off dry paint?do I have to sand off the entire ceiling? What a nightmare. This ruins our new bathroom & I scared to even try a wall now. Can't wallpaper a ceiling ... What ever u do don't even by Paint at Lowe's. Get Behr never had problems like this in 3 other houses! anyone know what to do. I repainting= bigger cracks!! Looks like a dry lake bed now,


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Gili said:


> After one coat I noticed the ceiling had cracks where the "all in one primer paint" didn't stick now I don't know how to clean off dry paint?do I have to sand off the entire ceiling? What a nightmare. This ruins our new bathroom & I scared to even try a wall now. Can't wallpaper a ceiling ... What ever u do don't even by Paint at Lowe's. Get Behr never had problems like this in 3 other houses! anyone know what to do. I repainting= bigger cracks!! Looks like a dry lake bed now,


Ummm... Huhhh?


To the OP... Olympic is your basic middle-of-the-road paint, just like Dutch Boy, Glidden, Valspar, and Behr. Prep and prime right, and apply it correctly, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Gili said:


> After one coat I noticed the ceiling had cracks where the "all in one primer paint" didn't stick now I don't know how to clean off dry paint?do I have to sand off the entire ceiling? What a nightmare. This ruins our new bathroom & I scared to even try a wall now. Can't wallpaper a ceiling ... What ever u do don't even by Paint at Lowe's. Get Behr never had problems like this in 3 other houses! anyone know what to do. I repainting= bigger cracks!! Looks like a dry lake bed now,


Don't panic, Gili, with that cheap paint you bought, you still have 5 more coats to go!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DrHicks said:


> Ummm... Huhhh?
> 
> 
> To the OP... Olympic is your basic middle-of-the-road paint, just like Dutch Boy, Glidden, Valspar, and Behr. Prep and prime right, and apply it correctly, and you'll be fine.


The OP posted last APRIL, I an sure the problem is solved by now( well, maybe):wink:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gili said:


> After one coat I noticed the ceiling had cracks where the "all in one primer paint" didn't stick now I don't know how to clean off dry paint?do I have to sand off the entire ceiling? What a nightmare. This ruins our new bathroom & I scared to even try a wall now. Can't wallpaper a ceiling ... What ever u do don't even by Paint at Lowe's. Get Behr never had problems like this in 3 other houses! anyone know what to do. I repainting= bigger cracks!! Looks like a dry lake bed now,


 
Sure you can, I do it all the time.


----------

